# I need a box builder in OC/LA area



## LGHT_ (Jan 12, 2011)

Looking for someone who can build a box (not just sell me the design) for 2 JL 12w6v2 subs. Was looking at the fat box and liked that design, but they are on the opposite side of the country so shipping alone is gonna run almost $100. 

It's going in a Yukon so it doesn't have to be small or anything special.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Contact diyma member Mr.Marv 831-383-0308

edit>whoops....long drive.


----------



## PowerbassTech (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm located in Riverside... And I can build it for you on the weekends if you'd prefer. Lemme know how you'd like it to look, sound, etc... what materials you'd like to use I'd help you according to your budget... Gimme a call on my cell after work hours... Don't worry its a NJ number bc I just moved out here. If you want to see some of my work check out Domination Customs on Facebook. Thanks.... - Frankie


----------



## PowerbassTech (Nov 22, 2011)

Duh... sorry lol. 973-960-5447


----------

